# shift knob problems



## SeanMackinroe (May 8, 2005)

I did search. I couldnt find anything that pertained to my problem though. We used a pair of pliers to twist it off...well we twisted it off but under the shift knob there is a plastic piece that actually screws onto the threads, we took the pliers to that but it was just ripping the plastic to pieces. Now, what methods did you use, and do you think we'd be better off just cutting the plastic away till he hit metal? maybe some wd-40.

Anything is helpful, thanks guys!!!! 

oh btw, first post and this site looks pretty good.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

um...on these gens unless u have a manual i know that there are 2 screws on the front of the knob...put the car in like drive 1 to unscrew them


----------



## SeanMackinroe (May 8, 2005)

yeah, i forgot to mention its a manual, but i thought that was kind of understood.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

well use a money wrench...seriously..thats what i have heard


----------

